# ""

## admin

̳   ,     ,   --,     , ',    .          ,     ,     . :to_babruysk:   
,       .   - ,   - ,  ,       ,    ,          .  
  ,    .

----------


## Shake26

-          ,     .

----------


## V00D00People

> ̳   ,     ,   --,     , ',    .          ,     ,     . :to_babruysk:   
> ,       .   - ,   - ,  ,       ,    ,          .  
>   ,    .

   ...      ...? 
          ,    :)

----------


## madcat

,     ,       , :to_pick_ones_nose3:      ,      .     ,      ,    ,  ?...,    ,    ,  . ,        ,             .
     ,         ,      (    )     ,      -   ,      ,                  .
   ,

----------

> ,     ,       ...

  ,    ,        ,  , ,    ,   2 ,       ,    .... 
  ,       ,    ,        ,       ,     ...

----------

> -          ,     .

  ,         ,        Shake.

----------


## madcat

....        ,   !       ,  ,  ""    ;     .    . :mda: ,  , -    ? :girl_impossible:

----------

!     !   ,    !     ,   ,      .            ,  .  ,   -  ,         .  
,  !    ,  ...

----------


## madcat

> !     !   ,    !     ,   ,      .            ,  .  ,   -  ,         .

  :good:

----------

> !     !   ,    !     ,   ,      .            ,  .  ,   -  ,         .  
> ,  !    ,  ...

  ! !  !     .
      .    ,        .  ""      .  !!!

----------


## V00D00People

> ! !  !     .
>       .    ,        .  ""      .  !!!

    ! :)    "",   ? 
     .

----------


## Def

:sarcastic:

----------

.

----------


## Def

> .

  .     .   .      .

----------

> ! :)    "",   ? 
>      .

  ! 
         !
(  ""  ,    ...) 
 !     .

----------

,             ,   ,   .         ,   ?????

----------

> .     .   .      .

     :)  ,    !

----------


## zashtrihovana

,            . ,      ?

----------

